# Can you use wet wood?



## skymonkey (Apr 12, 2010)

I am planning to build a few things from small logs and limbs and was wondering if I could use still wet logs instead of waiting a year for them to dry. Would the glue hold up for tenon joints? Building a headboard for a bed along with a couple nightstands from logs and cookies. Also would a poly finish prevent busting from drying to quickly? I know these are newb questions, but then again I am a newb when it comes to logs, and not a sole around here to learn from other then my online buddies. Thanks ya'll.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You'll wind up with an inadequate glue bond, and as the stock dries it will shrink. Moisture content for waterbased glues should be between 6%-15%. Finishing won't be either predictable or acceptable. I wouldn't do it or recommend it.

If you're in a rush, have the wood kiln dried.


----------



## skymonkey (Apr 12, 2010)

Kiln drying isn't an option for me. I live so far back in the woods the animals don't know about it yet....lol. I may go to the river and find some nice dried driftwood to build from. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

If you're that deep in the woods you should be able to find some downed trees to harvest from, they'll dry out much faster


----------



## Chris Adkins (May 12, 2010)

Use caution! I built a table out of an oak that I had cut when logging some dead pine trees off of some land of mine. I had the oak sliced with a portable saw mill and left a few pieces about 4" thick. I stacked them behind the shop and covered them for almost 2 years before I used them. The base of the table was make of welded decorative steel and after about a year in the house I noticed that the table start to have a little rock in it. It is not bad and I was able to correct it by heating and bending the legs but still I never thought that the wood could move bolted to that base. Anyway best of luck!


----------



## brown down (Mar 2, 2010)

i am building a log bed the same as you. i thought the same thing about having it kiln dried, problem is with that is they won't do it because the logs will explode! What i did, and i got the idea off of here, is to shave your logs, and if you have a loft or an attic, store them up there for a couple of months and they should be dry. i also did some research and found that you should only put an oil finish on, no polyurethane, because the wood is going to soak and expel moisture over time depending on the environment in your house. The logs i have checked a little, but that didn't bother me, i was expecting and looking for that type of look anyway. another thing, especially this time of the year, you want to get the bark off, the sooner the better, this will stop the bugs from getting under the bark!


----------



## skymonkey (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys. The attic idea is a goodin. Accually gives me an idea to make a big black and tin box to set in the sun. Hopefully it wont dry them to fast, a little sealer on the end grain should help to slow it some. I will gather materials for it this week. I work on the railroad and find useful junk laying everywheres.


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

Youll want to debark it before storing in the attic, and check for bugs and such. You don't want to infest your house.


----------

